# Let's see your pics!



## D'sman (Apr 22, 2009)

This is my first post here, so I hope this works. I wanted to start a post to show pictures of what people are catching with spring upon us. These are a few of the fish that I caught this weekend on the Henry's Fork.

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff19 ... inbow2.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff19 ... ainbow.jpg


----------



## fsbirdhouse (Mar 21, 2009)

D'sman,
I'm a lot farther down the Snake, (but still in E. Idaho) than the Henry's fork but if you go down to the huge fish in small lake thread
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=42943
then scroll down to stringer in front of wood pile. That was a month ago.
Water is too high now.
Maybe in July sometime?


----------



## TN trout'n'bass (Mar 7, 2009)

This is a Fine-Spotted Snake River Cutthroat Trout that one of my clients caught just a little bit below the dam that starts the Snake River from Jackson Lake, WY.


----------



## TN trout'n'bass (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's a few more caught between mid- April and early- June. - Spring time. The run of was terrible last year do to so much snow that was received that winter. This was a 13' in brookie caught. 







A rather small Rainbow trout. 







And this is another Fine Spotted Snake River Cutthroat Trout that one of our clients caught.


----------



## MrGrey1 (May 24, 2009)

OK, I have a few pictures here too...

http://s206.photobucket.com/albums/bb235/MrGrey12/

Enjoy!


----------



## the salmon kid (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## pgquackstacker (Feb 26, 2010)

Biggest rainbow of my life. 23" 3.5 lbs. He was a beaut


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

A couple Browns and Steelhead from Lake Michigan over the last 2 months.


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is a small Atlantic salmon 33" on SW Miramici River in Blackville N.B. :beer:


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

Here are some more Atlantic salmon from Quarryville on SW Miramici River 17 April 2010,real nice 41"and 38",3?"


----------



## fsbirdhouse (Mar 21, 2009)

Laviii,
Why do your Atlantic salmon appear thinner in girth than say the Irish fish?
Different sub-species maybe? Perhaps they've traveled farther from salt water to get to where you catch them?


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

Why do your Atlantic salmon appear thinner in girth than say the Irish fish? Thay were in the river for 7 months all winter, thay are going out to sea. But I would love to see them in Sept or Oct thay would nice big fish's.
Different sub-species maybe? Maybe.
Perhaps they've traveled farther from salt water to get to where you catch them? Blackville 20's km's, Quarryville is 5 km's fr salt water. 
:beer:


----------



## fsbirdhouse (Mar 21, 2009)

AH! I see, your Atlantic salmon don't die after spawning like the Pacific Salmon do?
I guess I'd better read up on the Atlantic salmon.


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

I have caught one Atlantic salmon 33" last spring that had been tagged from the year befor.


----------



## MrGrey1 (May 24, 2009)

I have just many pictures of varoius lead weights that are now painted with double layer ox non-toxic paint! Then I've purchased some lead weights that are "Totally Degredable". May be it s time to get them also in North America?

To see these or similar gadgets like these and many pictures of my fish catches visit this link:

http://www.trout-floats.com/float_stoppers.htm

Are you fishing for trout or crappies? Check the float section as well.
Thanks, MrGrey1


----------

